# New Holland TS115A Transmission problems



## Diamond Ranch (Aug 12, 2016)

71


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

We're running two TS135A tractors. My observation is, they aren't made to shift between ranges while moving. Rarely use low range, as most of our work is in 9th or higher gears. Hope his helps.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

My TS110 was doing the same thing then got worse. Eventually I couldn't shift at all.

The was the cable on the 1-4/5-8 cable was separating at the lever end. $269 cable and you have to pull the floor board to replace.

I hope this isn't your problem.

Ralph


----------



## Diamond Ranch (Aug 12, 2016)

Thank you for the replies. I have found that its not designed to shift from low range to high on the fly. Hay master how did you isolate your issue to the cable?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Diamond Ranch said:


> Thank you for the replies. I have found that its not designed to shift from low range to high on the fly. Hay master how did you isolate your issue to the cable?


I think you mean me?

Remove side panel. Cable is crimped onto lever. Move lever--outside of cable moves in and out of crimping, not the inside. Used a couple of hose clamps to hold it in position. Saved $269.

Ralph


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I had to replace the cable in our t6030. Wouldn't even shift into low. Probably hadn't been able too for a season or so because I rarely use low. It's silly little problems like these that have turned me away from liking new Holland.


----------



## Diamond Ranch (Aug 12, 2016)

Yes Ralph I was meaning you. Does the shift leaver physically shift the range from the ranges or is it all electronic? Could this be a syncro or do you thing its a dead ringer for a bad cable like yours and Teslans? Thank you for the help.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

From 8th to 9th the shift leaver And cable physically shift to gear. After that all the rest of the speeds are shifted electronically using three buttons. We have a t6030 that uses that transmission I believe the shift in question truly meant to be a synchronize shift . You shifted on the go by pushing in the clutch dropping the RPMs and then pulling the lever.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Keep in mind the only way to shift the synchronize shift up is if you are on the low side you gotta work your way up to 8th speed before making your synchronize shift. If your down in 3rd or 4th speed and try to make your synchronize shift at that point you have to stop it will grind.. now another thing to check there is a preset into computer closely watch the indicator on the dash and when you are an eighth speed electronically, push the clutch in move the range Weaver forward but stopped briefly in the middle position at this point the the electronic transmission needs to split back down electronically so when you hesitate at this point the indicator should read 9th then you can push to leaver forward the rest of the way forward and move to the next gear. When you go to step between the two ranges if you're not reading the proper number there is a preset in the computer that can be adjusted..... I think the age-old gear Jammer a theory applies here and when you're doing that synchronize split up or down never Force the lever if it don't go something's not right.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Diamond Ranch said:


> Yes Ralph I was meaning you. Does the shift leaver physically shift the range from the ranges or is it all electronic? Could this be a syncro or do you thing its a dead ringer for a bad cable like yours and Teslans? Thank you for the help.


It's kind of hard to say...but I'd check the cable first...it's the "cheapest" fix.

Mine was stuck in the 1-4 range (or 9-12 on high range), couldn't get it to shift into the 5-8 (or 13-16) at all after a while.

Ralph


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Does the shift leaver physically shift the range from the ranges or is it all electronic??? YES you are correct


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> It's kind of hard to say...but I'd check the cable first...it's the "cheapest" fix.
> 
> Mine was stuck in the 1-4 range (or 9-12 on high range), couldn't get it to shift into the 5-8 (or 13-16) at all after a while.
> 
> Ralph


Ralph that is diffrent than our T6030 if cable broke on low side we would have1-8 only.If cable broke when on high side you would have 9-16 only If cable broke when range lever was in neutral you would not move 1 inch untill new cable was installed


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

endrow said:


> Ralph that is diffrent than our T6030 if cable broke on low side we would have1-8 only.If cable broke when on high side you would have 9-16 only If cable broke when range lever was in neutral you would not move 1 inch untill new cable was installed


My TS110 has two levers Hi-Lo and 1-4/9-11 -- 5-8/12-16

My TS135 has one lever 1-8 on Lo range and 9-16 on hi range.

Ralph


----------



## Diamond Ranch (Aug 12, 2016)

Thanks for the replies I am going to check the cable tomorrow and see what condition its in. I will let you know what I finde


----------



## Diamond Ranch (Aug 12, 2016)

1


----------

